# 2007 Autotrail Scout Help required



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

My boss has the above motorhome and has had to change the engine battery this week, all went well except for one thing, at the side if the battery is a mutliplex relay, which has two thin wires coming of it, 1 white and 1 black, the black one goes to the earth on the battery, he thinks the white wire was in the same place as the black one, but he is not sure.
Can anyone help please.

Also, what does the relay do?


Terry


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Moderator

Please can you move this thread to the Autotrail section.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## 122177 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Terry,

Is the base vehicle a Fiat or Mercedes?

Bazza


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

It's the Fiat 160 Multijet

Terry


----------

